# ****Mollendo como nunca antes se vio ****



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*bOULEVARD tURISTICO pLAYA UNO*















































*PARQUE ACUATICO*




























Para terminar un parque en mollendo mañana pongo mas fotos ...  
espero que sean de su agrado :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

agradable y vistoso aunque pequenho complejo deportivo !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

interesante... colaboro con otras fotos:










castillo forga


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow! Muy hermoso!! Queda cerca de Arequipa no? Me gustó el parque acuático! La próxima vez que vaya al Perú creo que iré allá..!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Queda en la región de Arequipa, si vas por ahí te recomiendo que también visites Mejía, más bonito para mi gusto.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Es bonito el puerto bravo. Creo que hay consulados en esa ciudad de dos paises europeos...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> *bOULEVARD tURISTICO pLAYA UNO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q lindo se vé todo y me gustaron las q puso liquid tb, se vé bien el sitio, la playa :cheers:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre !!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tengo entendido que mollendo tiene casas de estilo americano, de la costa oeste, bonito lugar.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, muchachos. Se ve bastante bien Mollendo.
Los que quieran ver más fotos, entren a: Mollendo 1 Fotos del Puerto Bravo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

una grata sorpresa este lugar, espero visitarlo pronto !


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

Bonito... jejeje


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que chevere se ve!!!!!!


----------

